# water change without anti chlorine solution ??



## buro (Feb 12, 2006)

Is it ok to do a 30% water change without adding dechlorinator once in a while? I am out of that stuff rite now but need to do a water change. I have a 55g tank wioth 6 RBPs .


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

if you have a lot of chlorine of chloramine in the water it can kill your bacteria so would be pretty bad. If you have chlorine, you can just let the water sit in a bucket for a couple of days and you will be fine. But when it has chloramine in it, this will not work.


----------



## m.a.t.t.L (Jan 2, 2006)

I use de-chlorination every water change, but it is ok to not do it everytime :nod:


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

m.a.t.t.L said:


> I use de-chlorination every water change, but it is ok to not do it everytime :nod:


it's ok if you do'nt mind to recycle your tank









if you have chlorine or chloramine in your tap water, it can kill the bacteria even when doing just once without dechlorinator.

Keep in mind that it's especially in summer time that water plants add extra high amounts of this stuff


----------



## m.a.t.t.L (Jan 2, 2006)

So you think it is good to use chlorine every water change?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

m.a.t.t.L said:


> So you think it is good to use chlorine every water change?


It depends on if you are in the city or if you have your own private well. I am in the country so I don't have chlorine added to my tap water, therefore I don't need to use the water conditioner. Keep in mind though that water conditioner will also neutralize harmful metals that may be evident in your water. It is always good to use it to be on the safe side. It will also add that protective slime coat on your fish. I personally don't use it because I've never had any trouble with fish in the past.
~Taylor~


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

It is a good idea to use it no matter what IMO. Most all water pipes indoors are copper and copper does leach into the water overtime, especially as your house gets older. If you are on city water, I think it is mandatory that you use it to protect your fish and bacteria. It is pretty cheap and really not that much of a hassle. I prefer Tetra Aquasafe but there are many other brands out there. Dont forget too that if you are going to Petsmart, print off their online prices and they will match that in the store.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I would say the risk is far less skipping a day or 2 on a water change than doing one without conditioner. Chloramines will harm your fish and if your water district happen to overdose due to a bacteria outbreak, especially here in the Northeast with all these rains we had recently, it can kill your fish.


----------



## havoc1995 (Jun 3, 2006)

boontje said:


> if you have a lot of chlorine of chloramine in the water it can kill your bacteria so would be pretty bad. If you have chlorine, you can just let the water sit in a bucket for a couple of days and you will be fine. But when it has chloramine in it, this will not work.


In my previous tank I never used dechlorinator, I just let it sit like boontje said. I never had any problems.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You can get a bottle of de-clor at Walmart dirt cheap.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i never add the stuf to be honest with you.................and have never had a problem with noy using it...............i just normally rinse a sponge from the filter in the water..........................i try not o use chemicals unless i really have to....................


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i never add de-chlor to my tanks...my municipal water is very extremely low on chloramines, and I even do large water changes of 75% a week....I also test my water regularly once a week and all my params are in check and nitrates stay under 10ppm.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Stay on the safe side. wait till you get the stuff. the people that are telling you that it is safe have no idea what kind of water conditions that YOU have to work with so stating that it is "OK" to change the water without conditioner is recipie for disaster. Unless you know for sure 100% that your water does not contain either chlroine or chlroimine you should use the conditioner. As well as stated leaching metals from your pipes also pose another issue for water quality. Not as immediate and dangerious as the chlorine but still something you need to consider. 
Just spend the 2 bucks for a little bottle of conditioner and hold off with your water change until you have done so.


----------

